# Europe Forum > Travelling & Living in Europe >  Finding rent in Poland without speaking Polish?

## fashq

I'm a European citizen who's actually Polish by birth (but I have no Polish citizenship and do not speak Polish). I speak my native language which nobody speaks, and I speak English.
How should I go about finding a place to rent in Poland?
I have no preference for location (although I gravitate towards the Northwestern parts, they are less like the Baltic countries and Russia), and one of the main things for me is that it would be cheap and would be an apartment (not a room). I'd be renting for at least a couple of months, but stay longer.
Where should I start? My main concern is that I do not speak Polish or Russian at all, and from what I know, few people speak English in Poland. Especially when we're talking signing a contract.

----------


## LeBrok

Slovaks should understand polish in general.

----------


## fashq

> Slovaks should understand polish in general.



I'm not from Slovakia.

----------


## matbir

Try with couchsurfing. https://www.couchsurfing.com/
Or booking. http://www.booking.com/

----------


## fashq

> Try with couchsurfing. 
> Or booking.


Both seem short term rent only, and I have a 30kg+ bag with me and a desktop computer that i have to use for work.

----------


## matbir

I googled something maybe it will help - http://rentflatpoland.com/
Just try to find something in the internet i typed "find flat to rent Poland"
Polish sites:
http://olx.pl/
http://www.gumtree.pl/
Use google translate, it might work.

----------


## LeBrok

> I'm not from Slovakia.


Right, you should change your flag for Italian then.

----------


## fashq

> I googled something maybe it will help -
> Just try to find something in the internet i typed "find flat to rent Poland"
> Polish sites:
> Use google translate, it might work.


Thanks, I have the websites and found apartments that I like, I just don't know how to *actually* rent it without Polish.




> Right, you should change your flag for Italian then.


Never said I'm from Italy either. I won't change my flag, I want to keep my location as private as I possibly can.

----------


## LeBrok

> Never said I'm from Italy either. I won't change my flag, I want to keep my location as private as I possibly can.


According to Eupedia rules you need to display flag of a country of your residency. It is not an option.
You can also state your ethnicity if residency is not matching your nationality, if you wish.

----------


## fashq

> According to Eupedia rules you need to display flag of a country of your residency. It is not an option.
> You can also state your ethnicity if residency is not matching your nationality, if you wish.


I will not show my location. I connect through two VPN services so it cannot be tracked either. Worst case scenario, I will choose a different VPN node and create a new account and will not mention this again. And I will never state my ethnicity either. It's private and personal information that I choose to not divulge.

Regardless, this is going offtopic.

----------


## LeBrok

> I will not show my location. I connect through two VPN services so it cannot be tracked either. Worst case scenario, I will choose a different VPN node and create a new account and will not mention this again. And I will never state my ethnicity either. It's private and personal information that I choose to not divulge.
> 
> Regardless, this is going offtopic.


Have it your way, your account is banned.

----------


## Mordred

I've been working in Poland on and off for over ten years now within my company. I'm Swedish, by the way, and have so far not met anyone that speaks Russian for that matter. And if, I think, someone could I'm very hesitant that they would be happy about speaking Russian at all. Most young people I meet speaks English quite ok, as well as I have learned some school Polish. 
Well it's not a bad thing either that my grandfather on my mother's side where Polish. 

Sent from my E6883 using Tapatalk

----------

